# Successful Parenting (simple test)



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 18, 2013)

A friend from high school just sent this to me, not that I have kids but have to agree!  With all of the music threads on here, I thought I'd share...


----------



## bmblank (Aug 18, 2013)

Sadly, these days they're probably just listening to it "ironically".


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 18, 2013)

Glad to know I'm successful  Does Led Zeppelin & Metallica count too?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 19, 2013)

We were just at an Adam Ant concert Thursday night.  Ok, laugh, but back in the day, who thought he'd still be around, not only touring but releasing new music?  Granted, he ain't Zepplin or The Beatles but I just don't see Justin Beiber touring 20 years from now or anyone caring.  Granted, I feel that way about MOST new music, I thought this card was funny 

I had a reality check today when Prince and Madonna songs were on the "oldies" station!  Oldies to me is 50’s doo-wop, Motown, all the great songs from the 60’s and 70`s my parents love.  I'm NOT ready for my 80’s music to be oldies


----------



## PapaDave (Aug 19, 2013)

Happens to all of us Jeni.


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> Glad to know I'm successful Does Led Zeppelin & Metallica count too?


 
That is exactly the question my sons would ask. And Rush (the good Rush, not the bad Rush).


----------



## Jack Straw (Aug 19, 2013)

My 21 year old daughter has the Beatles, Zeppelin and her dad's favorite, The Grateful Dead!


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah but in the sixties and seventies our parents all thought we were headed to a life of debauchery and worthlessness listening to that Beatles and Rolling Stones stuff. 

They would have preferred Glenn Miller on our iPods.

"They just don't make cars like they used to, a farmer just can't make a living anymore and these kids today will never amount to anything."

   - Translated from a glyph on a cave wall.


----------



## begreen (Aug 19, 2013)

Even my mom liked the Beatles, especially Taxman.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Aug 19, 2013)

My eleven year old son wants to kick justin bieber's ass. Does that count?


----------



## Ashful (Aug 19, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> Granted, he ain't Zepplin or The Beatles but I just don't see Justin Beiber touring 20 years from now or anyone caring.


What about Rick Astley?


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 19, 2013)

begreen said:


> Even my mom liked the Beatles, especially Taxman.


My mom and dad both HATED and still HATE The Beatles.  My dad graduated 1967, my mom 1969 they say The Beatles were teeny bopper music.  So, low and behold, I'm a HUGE Beatles fan.  My room was downstairs as a kid, when I'd get po'd, I'd go in my room and blare The White Album.  My mom would bang on the floor (my ceiling) with a mop handle screaming for me to "turn that racket off". Oh, those teenage memories 



Joful said:


> What about Rick Astley?


 I'm going to ignore you even suggest that one 




WellSeasoned said:


> My eleven year old son wants to kick justin bieber's ass. Does that count?


 Yes, but I'm sure there is a line to do at this point!




begreen said:


> And Rush (the good Rush, not the bad Rush).


 what's "bad" Rush?


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Aug 19, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> We were just at an Adam Ant concert Thursday night.


 
I saw Adam Ant so long ago that INXS was the warmup act. That must have been 30 years ago.


----------



## Ashful (Aug 19, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> what's "bad" Rush?


 


I suspect he's referring to these two, but I don't know which is good or bad... I like them both!





Maybe this?




Nah... that was even better!


----------



## Shadow&Flame (Aug 19, 2013)

I was at my mothers house and I could hear the radio in the background.  She listens to and oldies station and it was playing Stairway to Heaven...
I am officially old now!  It wont be long till the 80s music is easy listening as well...some is already I will wager.....


----------



## hossthehermit (Aug 19, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah but in the sixties and seventies our parents all thought we were headed to a life of debauchery and worthlessness listening to that Beatles and Rolling Stones stuff.
> .


 
Well, yeah, and they were right, at least in my case .....................


----------



## Elderthewelder (Aug 19, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> what's "bad" Rush?


 
anything after the  "Exit Stage Left" Album (1981) IMO, but that is just me


----------



## Dix (Aug 19, 2013)

Shadow&Flame said:


> I was at my mothers house and I could hear the radio in the background. She listens to and oldies station and it was playing Stairway to Heaven...
> I am officially old now! It wont be long till the 80s music is easy listening as well...some is already I will wager.....


 
*cough*

Stairway To Heaven was my senior proms theme song


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 20, 2013)

My #2 son added his 2 cents - Jimmy Hendrix

My Mom loved "Nights in White Satin" Moody Blues - My eldest daughter danced a solo on pointe to that song the year after her Gram passed away.

Edit:  While not on their ipods, they recognize Journey since they know Mom & Dad's dance at their wedding was "Open Arms".  The Armagaddon soundtrack was a favorite especially Aerosmith with "Don't want to miss a thing".  Soundtrack from Forrest Gump gets raves too


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 20, 2013)

begreen said:


> That is exactly the question my sons would ask. And Rush (the good Rush, not the bad Rush).


My 31 year old son likes rush(the good rush) PS he is almost a carbon copy of his old man except he has patience and no stress.(and never raises his voice)


----------



## Hearth Mistress (Aug 20, 2013)

Lake Girl said:


> My Mom loved "Nights in White Satin" Moody Blues


Days of Future Passed album was a lullaby for us as kids, my mom's a fan too.  Even today, if I'm having a night where I can't sleep, I'll pop in that CD and go right out


----------



## Delta-T (Aug 20, 2013)

my 10 yr old has been walking around the house singing Billy Squire...hilarious. 

Rush...any band 30 yrs old is gonna have a few duds, I liked Presto '89.
My band covers Rick Astley...anyone who wants to hate on Rick is gonna have to dance battle me!


----------



## pybyr (Aug 20, 2013)

Excellent.  My son (15) enjoys the Ramones when we're on road trips.  I wasn't into the Ramones in my early teen years (when they were firstout); I thought that they were sort of dumb- but then I (soon) realized that they were _brilliantly_ dumb, and became a life-long fan.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 20, 2013)

Seasoned Oak said:


> My 31 year old son likes rush(the good rush) PS he is almost a carbon copy of his old man except he has patience and no stress.(and never raises his voice)


......yet.....


----------



## begreen (Aug 20, 2013)

Hearth Mistress said:


> what's "bad" Rush?


 
Good Rush 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
   bad Rush


----------



## bag of hammers (Aug 22, 2013)

What a refreshing thread.  Makes me feel old and young at the same time. 

Hendrix "Red House" still grabs me by the gut, every time.  BB King live - outstanding.  And Arethra at the piano singing _anything_, 2 bars in makes every pop tart in the business today sound like fingernails on a blackboard.

Heavy metal, punk, r&b, mo-town, soul, reggae, disco, been through it all, liked most of it, some if it was true mind-numbing crap (especially disco), but nothing to date parallels the total lack of substance and the massive brainwashing of our kids, like the rapper / pop star / boy band phenomenon.  Someone please make it stop.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 2, 2013)

Successful parenting .......


----------

